# fandango's tank



## fandango (9 Oct 2011)

Picture taken in July. Not in focus and slightly overgrown but this I think is a good representative of my tank's optimum moment between the big trims and it being too overgrown. It has been evolving for about 5 years now with some big adjustments but mostly careful and slow tweaking aided by knowledge mostly gathered from UKAPS forum. Here is the journal viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2538&start=0&hilit=fandango"
regards,
fandango


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Oct 2011)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## BigTom (9 Oct 2011)

Very nice indeed. Those crypts look really lush.


----------



## L_Plates (10 Oct 2011)

That is fantastic, how you guys do this is beyond me.

LP


----------



## fishfingers (10 Oct 2011)

nice scape fandango you can tell its a mature scape love it


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

This is the sort of inspiration that keeps all of us beginners going! Great tank, really lush growth!


----------



## Original (31 Jan 2012)

Nice tank, however in my opinion the height of the foreground plants are too overpowering. would get a much better view of the crypts behind if foreground was a little shorter.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Jan 2012)

Beautiful mate mate, is that anubias coffeefolia in the back right corner??  i was thinking of using this but didnt know it got THAT big if it is...?


----------



## Dan-CR4 (31 Jan 2012)

Another wonderful tank. I got to stop looking at all these beautiful tanks, Makes mine look like a child of 5 planted it up. I am starting a new scape in a new tank next week, and getting loads of good inspiration though


----------



## GillesF (31 Jan 2012)

I love it. Simple and very natural!


----------



## cherdemelle (17 Feb 2012)

Your aquarium is absolutely stunning. That just so naturalistic. Yummmm.


----------



## fandango (7 Apr 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Fantastic!!!


 Thank you Mark!


			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed. Those crypts look really lush.


 Thank you Tom!


			
				L_Plates said:
			
		

> That is fantastic, how you guys do this is beyond me.
> LP


 Thank you L_Plates


			
				fishfingers said:
			
		

> nice scape fandango you can tell its a mature scape love it


Thank you fishfingers!


			
				mattb180 said:
			
		

> This is the sort of inspiration that keeps all of us beginners going! Great tank, really lush growth!


Thank you mattb180!


			
				Dan-CR4 said:
			
		

> Another wonderful tank. I got to stop looking at all these beautiful tanks, Makes mine look like a child of 5 planted it up. I am starting a new scape in a new tank next week, and getting loads of good inspiration though


Thank you Dan-CR4! It really is just the experience and learning from others which eventually translates into a satisfactory result for me. 


			
				GillesF said:
			
		

> I love it. Simple and very natural!


Thank you GillesF! That is exactly the result I'm after - natural and most importantly a long-term scape which is very easy to maintain but still a half decent one. 


			
				Original said:
			
		

> Nice tank, however in my opinion the height of the foreground plants are too overpowering. would get a much better view of the crypts behind if foreground was a little shorter.


 Thank you! Yes, I agree with your criticism. However if you click on this link http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2538&hilit=fandango&start=60 you will find various stages of this tank between the trimmings
- the first image there is one of the 'tidy' stage of this tank's maintenance cycle and perhaps would be more to your liking. I do only one large trim every few months.






			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Beautiful mate mate, is that anubias coffeefolia in the back right corner??  i was thinking of using this but didnt know it got THAT big if it is...?


 Thank you so much easerthegeezer. Those are in fact anubias barteri. They grow absolutely huge in my tank. I wish I had an open top tank - they would have a chance to grow out and leave only the roots in the tank.


			
				cherdemelle said:
			
		

> Your aquarium is absolutely stunning. That just so naturalistic. Yummmm.


Thank you so much cherdemelle!


----------



## Francis (12 Apr 2012)

I really like that. Spot on


----------



## fandango (12 Apr 2012)

Francis said:
			
		

> I really like that. Spot on


Thanks so much Francis! Glad you liked it!
regards,
fandango


----------



## awtong (12 Apr 2012)

Some beautiful Denisonii barbs enjoying your lovely lush tank!

Andy


----------



## fandango (12 Apr 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> Some beautiful Denisonii barbs enjoying your lovely lush tank!
> Andy


Thanks Andy. Yes, I have four of them. They add some character and do look very nice. The only small drawback is that they do eat cherry shrimp. However, the shrimp multiply so rapidly that it all balances out quite nicely at the end. With tank this size and with lots of plants the shrimp numbers keep high even with denisonii present.


----------



## sanj (13 Apr 2012)

Nice, nice, nice! I remember this tank mainly because of the Denisoni connection. Is that hair grass or tenellus in the foreground? So i cant blame the Denisoni, it is indeed the rainbows who play silly buggers with my softer leaved plants.


----------



## fandango (14 Apr 2012)

sanj said:
			
		

> Nice, nice, nice! I remember this tank mainly because of the Denisoni connection. Is that hair grass or tenellus in the foreground? So i cant blame the Denisoni, it is indeed the rainbows who play silly buggers with my softer leaved plants.


Thank you sanj! It is in fact tenellus in the foreground. I've never seen denisonii eating any of my plants.


----------



## faizal (15 Apr 2012)

Hi,...I absolutely enjoyed reading your entire journal   . This is like my dream "long term scape" tank. Such a lush growth of plants. Just a few questions though please,..  

1. How do you manage it without water changes without being around for a month or so? 
2. Have you ever faced co2 failure while being away?


----------



## fandango (15 Apr 2012)

faizal said:
			
		

> Hi,...I absolutely enjoyed reading your entire journal   . This is like my dream "long term scape" tank. Such a lush growth of plants. Just a few questions though please,..
> 1. How do you manage it without water changes without being around for a month or so?
> 2. Have you ever faced co2 failure while being away?


Thanks so much Faizal!
1.I do regular water changes when here- every 3, 4 days. If I'm away- the longest 3 months- I don't, also there is no fertilizing then. On my return I just restart the normal routine. There is usually more bba on anubias and ferns. I cut the affected leaves, clean the filters. The fish get fed 3 times a day when I'm away (Eheim auto feeder)- perhaps waste from fish keeps the plants reasonably happy? I have noticed that right below the feeder the crypts look bigger and healthier.
2. No. I've been fortunate. I do make sure the CO2 cylinder is full before I leave.
regards,
fandango


----------



## faizal (16 Apr 2012)

Amazing,...   I hope to have a long term scape as yours someday. I actually had your tank's pic saved as a screen saver   on my cellphone. For my inspiration   . Are those windelov ferns that you have there in front of your big background java ferns? have you ever faced the problem of the water levels dropping low in the tank whenever you returned from your long trips?


----------



## fandango (16 Apr 2012)

faizal said:
			
		

> Amazing,...   I hope to have a long term scape as yours someday. I actually had your tank's pic saved as a screen saver   on my cellphone. For my inspiration   . Are those windelov ferns that you have there in front of your big background java ferns? have you ever faced the problem of the water levels dropping low in the tank whenever you returned from your long trips?


Thanks again faizal!
They are indeed windelov ferns. I don't have the problem of the water levels dropping whilst away as my tank is covered with glass. Thanks for asking!
regards,
fandango


----------



## Little-AL (20 Jul 2012)

Really like that! Just my style of tank... Plenty of plants and some nice fish lol...

Top work pal! Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jul 2012)

Love the curve scissor placement just in-front of the tank  very cool


----------



## fandango (28 Jul 2012)

Thank you *Little-Al* and *jackrythm*! Really appreciate your feedback.
regards,
fandango


----------



## Richard Dowling (31 Aug 2012)

Looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## fandango (17 Sep 2012)

dowheim said:
			
		

> Looks absolutely fantastic!


Thank you! The tank is still going strong.


----------

